# Almond paste/ marzipan



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I recently bought almond paste, and wanted to make some of it into marzipan, read on the American Almond site to do this you want equal amounts almond paste and confectioners sugar and glucose.
This I did in the proportion stated, I mixed it altogether in my DLX mixer, recipe said use dough hook on mixer, I used roller and paddle on DLX.
After the said marzipan sort of came together, I turned it out onto the counter thinking I could knead it to a nice ball and from there roll out the amount I wanted.
Well to touch it it is so oily, and just would not knead together. It's just very very oily..... Any one know how I can correct this and get it so I can work with it..... qahtan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

hello! it sounds like you have overmixed the almond paste, causing it to separate. 
the way i make marzipan- equal parts almond paste, and powdered sugar. cream that together a little. then slowly add egg whites until the mixture just comes together. (i have also used corn syrup, but i think its easier to work with using whites.) 
try to not work overwork this mixture while adding colorings. let it rest before molding it into shapes. 

sorry, i dont know how to fix your separated mixture. how about adding more powdered sugar.? ?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i just googled a "DLX" cuz i didnt know what it was... you may have gotten the mixture too hot, because it seems like the motor is right up there by the work bowl .. .


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for trying to help .
I think I will end up using it in baking, reduce some of the sugar in a recipe and use some of this instead......

I really don't understand why it has done this as in the past I have worked with almond paste/ marzipan to make batten burg and other similar goodies...... qahtan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Try mixing in some rolled fondant. That should reduce the oiliness, and smooth out the texture.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

If I had mixed it in my Kenwood mixer then yes that could have been the trouble, but my DLX doesn't get hot, even when I do a large batch of multigrain bread dough, like 5 loaves at 1 pound 4 ounces each. 
The miserable stuff has been in the fridge since yesterday and feels quite hard now. The actual almond paste was quite soft when I started. :-((((
qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Even when I tried to roll it out it all broke because it wouldn't bond together...... ;-(((( qahtan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If its oily it only means one thing you over mixed and brought out the natural oils in the almonds.

Rgds Rook


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I agree, but how can I, if I can fix it... qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yippee, it has worked out just fine.
My very oily lump of almond paste /marzipan sat in the fridge for a couple day's and it felt quite hard.
I let it sit on the counter a while then cut of a lump and my husband kneaded it with his knuckles, then tried rolling it out on counter dusted with fruit powdered sugar, it went fine...
So we tried for a larger lump and that was good, and finished off with the larger cake, so all was not wasted. 
I think it was the fruit powdered sugar that made the difference.
So all that tried to help me, thank you. qahtan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

what is fruit powdered sugar ?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

that it's a fructose version of 10x.

april


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Also known as instant dissolving sugar, or caster sugar,,,,,,,,,, It's finer than granulated.
"Fruit sugar is slightly finer than “regular” sugar and is used in dry mixes such as gelatin and pudding desserts, and powdered drinks. Fruit sugar has a more uniform small crystal size than “regular” sugar. The uniformity of crystal size prevents separation or settling of larger crystals to the bottom of the box, an important quality in dry mixes."

qahtan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Would that be "superfine" sugar in the U.S.?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I would think that is right, "superfine' ;-)))) qahtan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

oh i see... hm.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Superfine/caster sugar can be bought in the US as C&H Baker's Sugar. I love the stuff, but it can be hard to find. Comes in cartons that look like milk containers.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

ive never used the superfine stuff. .. pros/cons? why would you prefer it over granulated? just wondering..


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

jessiquina,

The benefit of the superfine/castor sugar/Baker's Sugar is that it blends well in meringues, icings, and cakes and dissolves almost instantly in liquids such as iced tea.

I like to use it for whipped cream and icings which call for sugar. If I'm making a genoise or something delicate, then I'll go for it over regular sugar.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Baker's Sugar has pretty-much-uniform grains. It feels silky smooth running through one's fingers. Doesnt stick like confectioner's sugar and isn't as uneven and rough as "normal" sugar. Can you tell I'm addicted to the stuff?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

interesting, thanks!


----------

